# Aspiration of Lumbar Seroma



## martnel (Jul 23, 2009)

The Doc says there no code for this, but we are looking at 62268.  What do you think?

NAME OF OPERATION:			Aspiration of lumbar seroma.

PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the procedure room.  The back area was prepped and draped in the usual fashion.  Local anesthesia was administered using lidocaine to raise a skin wheal.  A 20 gauge spinal needle was then advanced using image guidance through the area of the seroma which was in the posterior midline just posterior to the bony elements.  Approximately 20 cc of slightly yellow-tinged, clear fluid was aspirated without difficulty.  The patient tolerated the procedure well and was taken to the recovery room.


----------



## JMeggett (Jul 23, 2009)

Since 62268 specifically says this procedure is for a "spinal cord cyst" I would not use this code for the procedure dictated.  The cyst is posterior to the lumbar bones and not within the spinal cord area.  I would talk again with the Doc, he knows what he did...did he really go all the way to the spinal cord?   Unfortunately this may be an unlisted code.


----------



## martnel (Jul 23, 2009)

There is no unlisted code in this section? He said he read ALL the codes, and there is not one that fits.  I guess he might be right?


----------



## JMeggett (Jul 23, 2009)

I wonder if 22899 would work?  Maybe liken the charge to 10022?    Tricky one.


----------

